# Parmesan Crusted Wiper



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

There are probably a million renditions of this but I fixed some up last week and it was REALLY good. 

2 Wiper fillets approx 3" x 6" x 1" thick
1/2 cup freshly seperated egg whites
1/2 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons olive oil

When preparing Wiper I prefer to cut ALL the bloodline and fat from the fillets
Wash and pat dry, dip in egg whites and then coat with cheese
Cook in olive oil on med low for 7-1/2 min per side
Do not over cook, fillets should turn golden brown and retain moisture
Check with fork assuring you don't dry them out
Different thicknesses may require shorter cook times


----------

